# My cook stove prep



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Gas stove will last for for a SHTF event. Even got a few extra LP tanks for the grill as a back up. Got some white gas put back for my old Boy Scout stove too.

But what happens when TEOTWAWKI and LP or Coleman fuel can't be found?

EmberLit wood stove was my solution. In my part of the country we can always find wood to burn.

When the Son gets back we're are planning a camping trip to Isle Royale. Isle Royale doesn't allow scavenging for wood. Bummer. 

So I reasearched alcohol stoves. My new Evernew Titanium stove arrived last night. Alcohol stoves require a good windscreen, just something more to lug around. 

Hmmm. If I leave one side of the EmberLit stove off and spread two sides just a bit, I beleive I have a solution!


----------

